# Chci vás seznámit s novou službou



## deine

Hello,
 I got e-mail with this text:

Chci vás seznámit s novou slu¾bou s názvem xxx (verze beta). Lze ji pøirovnat k adresáøi, který se sám aktualizuje. Zmìní-li tedy nìkdo z mých kontaktù svou e-mailovou adresu nebo telefonní èíslo, zobrazí se zmìny automaticky v mém adresáøi. Je to mnohem jednodu¹¹í postup ne¾ odesílání hromadných e-mailù v¹em známým. Dal¹í výhodou je, ¾e mù¾ete v¾dy øídit pøístup k informacím o sobì - mù¾ete rozhodovat, kdo bude moci zobrazit va¹e informace. 

Chcete-li slu¾bu vyzkou¹et a získat dal¹í informace, pou¾ijte následující odkazy: (address)

I think it should be Czech (some letters are not shown). Seams that this letter send one person that I know. It is something related with msn.
Could someone translate this?

Thank you


----------



## Jana337

Hi, 

A translation on the fly:

I would like to introduce you to a new service called xxx (Beta). It can be compared to an address book that updates itself automatically. If one of my contact changes his or her e-mail address or phone number, the changes will automatically be displayed in my address book. It is much easier than sending mass e-mails to all acquaintances. Moreover, you can easily manage the access to your contact details - you will be able to determine who can view them.

If you want to test the service and obtain more information, click here:


----------



## kusurija

deine said:


> Hello,
> I got e-mail with this text:
> 
> Chci Vás seznámit s novou službou s názvem xxx (verze beta). Lze ji přirovnat k adresáři, který se sám aktualizuje. Změní-li tedy někdo z mých kontaktů svou e-mailovou adresu nebo telefonní číslo, zobrazí se změny automaticky v mém adresáři. Je to mnohem jednodušší postup než odesílání hromadných e-mailů všem známým. Další výhodou je, že můžete vždy řídit přístup k informacím o sobě - můžete rozhodovat, kdo bude moci zobrazit Vaše informace.
> 
> Chcete-li službu vyzkoušet a získat další informace, použijte následující odkazy: (address)
> 
> I think it should be Czech (some letters are not shown). Seams that this letter send one person that I know. It is something related with msn.
> Could someone translate this?
> 
> Thank you


Labas, Deine!
Išverčiau į lietuvių kalbą.
Norėčiau Jus supažindinti su nauja paslauga pavadinimu xxx (beta verzija). Ją galima palyginti su adresų knygėle, kuri pati save aktualizuoja. Jei kuris nors iš mano kontaktų pakeis savo e-mail'o adresą arba telefono numerį, automatiškai  rodysis pasikeitimai mano  adresų knygėlėje. Tai žymiai paprasčiau, negu išsiuntinėti e-mail'us visiems pažįstamiems. Kitas pranašumas yra, kad galite reguliuoti priėjimą prie savo duomenų - galėsite apspręsti, kas galės gauti/matyti Jūsų duomenis.

Jei norėtumet paslaugą išbandyti ir gauti tolimesnę informaciją, eikite į sekančią nuorodą: (xxx)

Taip, tai yra čekiškai. Tai buvo parašyta naudojant fontus, kurius Jūsų kompiūteris neįskaito. (Galite kitą kartą pabandyti: View->Encoding ->Central European ...) Raides, kurias atpažino su klaida, tekste ištaisiau ir pažymėjau raudonai. Mandagumo klaidas mėlynai.


----------



## deine

VAU!!! Ačiū. 
Kaip smagu kad yra kažkas galintis išversti į lietuvių kalbą!!


----------

